# .Reserve Reconnaissance Recruitment Information



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2017)

That's pretty cool.  How long have they been subsidizing travel?  When I was a corpsman I tried like hell to affiliate with Recon but it was made pretty clear that they would pay the lodging, but getting there was on my dime.  (to be fair, this was 2000ish, so I am fully aware things change.....)


----------



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not sure. I don't have much experience dealing with reserve issues. This is from the 4th Recon I&I.


----------



## Jäger (Apr 9, 2017)

Recently screened for a reserve Force Recon unit.  I didn't make it, but plan on working on my deficiencies and am planning on attending the next screening.  The opportunity I was afforded to not only screen but also cross-train with their unit was extremely humbling and rewarding.  They were extremely professional.  Everything and then some in terms of how they conducted business.  I encourage anyone who is even slightly interested to give it a go. 

The Basic Reconnaissance Course Instagram recently posted the Recon Selection Aptitude Test which has the events that you will cover during the screener. 

My screener included:

 - 500 meter swim
 - 25 meter underwater
 - rifle retrieval
 - 25 meter rifle tow
 - 30 minute tread
...modified PFT (Pull-ups, Sit-ups, etcetera...)

Semper Fi


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 10, 2017)

Jäger said:


> Recently screened for a reserve Force Recon unit.  I didn't make it, but plan on working on my deficiencies and am planning on attending the next screening.  The opportunity I was afforded to not only screen but also cross-train with their unit was extremely humbling and rewarding.  They were extremely professional.  Everything and then some in terms of how they conducted business.  I encourage anyone who is even slightly interested to give it a go.
> 
> The Basic Reconnaissance Course Instagram recently posted the Recon Selection Aptitude Test which has the events that you will cover during the screener.
> 
> ...


Are you already a reservist?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a few buddies who were 4th Recon out of San Antonio. They were all very solid dudes, knew what they were doing, trained hard, never saw any fattys and they had alot of opportunities back in the hay days of Iraq.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 10, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I have a few buddies who were 4th Recon out of San Antonio. They were all very solid dudes, knew what they were doing, trained hard, *never saw any fattys* and they had alot of opportunities back in the hay days of Iraq.



Fatties are dealt with in bootcamp, long before SOI. Their diets are restricted and monitored by an ADI who follows their fat asses through the chowline. If they can't pack the gear they're set back to the Fat Body Platoon, (although it's probably called the Weight-Challenged Platoon now :wall:), and they PT the living shit out of them before they put them back in a Series. It's fucking amazing how fast the Corps can trim the fat off the Tubbies. By the time they get their EGA they ain't nothing but big muscle.

I remember having to stifle a giggle marching past the Fat Body Platoon when they had all the porkers out doing jumping jacks in formation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> although it's probably called the Weight-Challenged Platoon now



In 89' it was referenced to as PCP - not sure what that actually stands for, but we knew it as Pork Chop Platoon.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Fatties are dealt with in bootcamp, long before SOI. Their diets are restricted and monitored by an ADI who follows their fat asses through the chowline. If they can't pack the gear they're set back to the Fat Body Platoon, (although it's probably called the Weight-Challenged Platoon now :wall:), and they PT the living shit out of them before they put them back in a Series. It's fucking amazing how fast the Corps can trim the fat off the Tubbies. By the time they get their EGA they ain't nothing but big muscle.
> 
> I remember having to stifle a giggle marching past the Fat Body Platoon when they had all the porkers out doing jumping jacks in formation.



I was referring to the fatties that come along with reserve units. You didn't see that with 4th Recon as you will see it with other reserve unit's across all the branches. And yes I've seen my fair share of fat reserve Marines (boot camp trained and all). Every single one of the 4th Recon guys I met or became friends with were absolute beasts. One was a Rucking buddy for a short period while I was between deployments,  he was a stud and kept me pushing outside my comfort zone. Come to find out years later he thought the same about me, which I thought was funny, because I was giving it all I had to not get shown up by a Marine.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2017)

What event did you struggle with?


----------



## Jäger (Apr 10, 2017)

leonrazurado said:


> Are you already a reservist?



Yes


----------



## Jäger (Apr 10, 2017)

Teufel said:


> What event did you struggle with?



Sir,

I did not pass the 25 meter underwater.  I came up about three-quarters of the way on both attempts.  The last event of the screener was the 3-mile run, and I did not meet the target time of 22:00 minutes.

I had a 14:30 on the 500 meter swim.
Passed the rifle retrieval, rifle tread, and 30 minute tread.  I also completed the required pull-ups, sit-ups, push-ups and eight counts.

I plan to continue training with an emphasis on underwater swimming and running.  I do plan on re-screening.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 10, 2017)

I would get in the pool. Keep in mind that the screener measures the bare minimum entrance standards for BRC. You will do back to back to back underwater cross overs at BRC with freestyle intervals.


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 11, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Fatties are dealt with in bootcamp, long before SOI. Their diets are restricted and monitored by an ADI who follows their fat asses through the chowline. If they can't pack the gear they're set back to the Fat Body Platoon, (although it's probably called the Weight-Challenged Platoon now :wall:), and they PT the living shit out of them before they put them back in a Series. It's fucking amazing how fast the Corps can trim the fat off the Tubbies. By the time they get their EGA they ain't nothing but big muscle.
> 
> I remember having to stifle a giggle marching past the Fat Body Platoon when they had all the porkers out doing jumping jacks in formation.


I definitely remember a fat Marine or two matching across the parade deck back in 09


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 11, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I was referring to the fatties that come along with reserve units. You didn't see that with 4th Recon as you will see it with other reserve unit's across all the branches. And yes I've seen my fair share of fat reserve Marines (boot camp trained and all). Every single one of the 4th Recon guys I met or became friends with were absolute beasts. One was a Rucking buddy for a short period while I was between deployments,  he was a stud and kept me pushing outside my comfort zone. Come to find out years later he thought the same about me, which I thought was funny, because I was giving it all I had to not get shown up by a Marine.



When I was a corpsman, all my units were infantry/all-male, until my last one in the reserve: a Marine supply company.  Of course, when AD Marines go into the reserves, they will go through appropriate MOS training, so there were former hard-chargers--Recon, ANGLICO, infantry--as well as some blivets, the proverbial rolling bag of doughnuts.  The women?  Ah, don't get me started.

Like all units there were some real gems, there were some window-lickers.  To be fair, it also applied to the corpsman.  A couple times we were down a couple corpsmen so we would borrow them from a reserve medical unit, but they had not been schoolhouse-trained.  They would be like, an ophthalmology tech, or lab tech.  You could see the fear in their eyes.


----------



## Jäger (Apr 11, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I would get in the pool. Keep in mind that the screener measures the bare minimum entrance standards for BRC. You will do back to back to back underwater cross overs at BRC with freestyle intervals.



Roger that Sir.  Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Gofobroke (Apr 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> In 89' it was referenced to as PCP - not sure what that actually stands for, but we knew it as Pork Chop Platoon.


Physical conditioning platoon


----------



## 8482farm (Sep 26, 2017)

@Teufel I'm in the process of joining the Navy Reserves as prior service. I was told by my recruiter that I would have to put in a package to transition from RC to AC. My Ultimate goal is SARC. Will I have to start the pipeline as a reservist or will they wait until I transition back to active duty to send me to field med?


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2017)

8482farm said:


> @Teufel I'm in the process of joining the Navy Reserves as prior service. I was told by my recruiter that I would have to put in a package to transition from RC to AC. My Ultimate goal is SARC. Will I have to start the pipeline as a reservist or will they wait until I transition back to active duty to send me to field med?


I honestly don't know. Call or email the POC in my signature line.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 27, 2017)

8482farm said:


> @Teufel I'm in the process of joining the Navy Reserves as prior service. I was told by my recruiter that I would have to put in a package to transition from RC to AC. My Ultimate goal is SARC. Will I have to start the pipeline as a reservist or will they wait until I transition back to active duty to send me to field med?



Unless it has changed--and I am fully aware that it probably has, some--when I was in, you would go to FMSS (now FMTB) as a reservist; once you got on the other side of that, picked up a recon unit as your gaining command, and successfully screened to go to BRC, then they would put you on orders for the schools.  I am not sure why they would make you put in a package for AD if you were headed for 4th Recon.


----------



## NoVite (Sep 27, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I have a few buddies who were 4th Recon out of San Antonio. They were all very solid dudes, knew what they were doing, trained hard, never saw any fattys and they had alot of opportunities back in the hay days of Iraq.



Glad to hear that, If all goes well that's were I will be Lat moving too!


----------



## RStew (Apr 6, 2019)

8482farm said:


> @Teufel I'm in the process of joining the Navy Reserves as prior service. I was told by my recruiter that I would have to put in a package to transition from RC to AC. My Ultimate goal is SARC. Will I have to start the pipeline as a reservist or will they wait until I transition back to active duty to send me to field med?


I’m in this situation now being prior service and picking up HM. Is it worth it and will they spend the money to send you to school? I would love to get back to AD but I feel like the reserves might trap me. Are you happy with you decision or would you rather go 68w with the army AD?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2019)

RStew said:


> I’m in this situation now being prior service and picking up HM. Is it worth it and will they spend the money to send you to school? I would love to get back to AD but I feel like the reserves might trap me. Are you happy with you decision or would you rather go 68w with the army AD?



The Navy will pay for schools if they support your billet.  Back during gwot there was a ton of money for all sorts of schools and it wasn't hard to switch to AD provided there was a billet/need and you had the NEC, but now it's really difficult to go to AD.  There's been a draw-down and they are really looking at the HM rating.


----------



## RStew (Apr 6, 2019)

The Army offered me a 68w contract for AD do you think that’s the better option in your opinion?


----------



## RStew (Apr 6, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> The Navy will pay for schools if they support your billet.  Back during gwot there was a ton of money for all sorts of schools and it wasn't hard to switch to AD provided there was a billet/need and you had the NEC, but now it's really difficult to go to AD.  There's been a draw-down and they are really looking at the HM rating.


The Army offered me a 68w contract for AD do you think that’s the better option in your opinion?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2019)

RStew said:


> The Army offered me a 68w contract for AD do you think that’s the better option in your opinion?



I'm not sure I can answer, I don't know how the army does things.

I do know that they are always hurting for SARCs, see if you qualify past the screenings and get in you can pave your road in the reserves or active duty and potentially switch back and forth. But as a FMF corpsman your options are otherwise very very limited.

But if you're looking for active duty, go active duty. It is hard to switch from reserves to active duty right now.


----------



## RStew (Apr 6, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> I'm not sure I can answer, I don't know how the army does things.
> 
> I do know that they are always hurting for SARCs, see if you qualify past the screenings and get in you can pave your road in the reserves or active duty and potentially switch back and forth. But as a FMF corpsman your options are otherwise very very limited.
> 
> But if you're looking for active duty, go active duty. It is hard to switch from reserves to active duty right now.


The Navy recruiter told me I have to go reserves since I was AD already and got out after my contract. I’d like to put in a SARC package but it will probably be a long strung out process to get back to AD. I know little about the Army but they did say I can go straight to active duty I qualify for 68w. From what I researched they have a lot of awesome programs so that may be the best bet.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 7, 2019)

RStew said:


> The Navy recruiter told me I have to go reserves since I was AD already and got out after my contract. I’d like to put in a SARC package but it will probably be a long strung out process to get back to AD. I know little about the Army but they did say I can go straight to active duty I qualify for 68w. From what I researched they have a lot of awesome programs so that may be the best bet.



If you go SARC you can easily go AD.  SARCs, like army NG SF, can almost be on active duty as much as you want.  For the SARC pipeline it's almost entirely AD.


----------



## RStew (Apr 7, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If you go SARC you can easily go AD.  SARCs, like army NG SF, can almost be on active duty as much as you want.  For the SARC pipeline it's almost entirely AD.


Okay that’s good to know! Thank you for all the information I appreciate it. Sarc is such a small community so finding any information on it is hard.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2019)

@RStew -

Now that you've mined the information you sought out in this thread, perhaps you could take a moment to follow site rules and post an intro in the intro section?

That should have been your first post, and needs to be your next post.

Please and thank you.


----------



## RStew (Apr 7, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @RStew -
> 
> Now that you've mined the information you sought out in this thread, perhaps you could take a moment to follow site rules and post an intro in the intro section?
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn’t see that but you got it no harm


Ooh-Rah said:


> @RStew -
> 
> Now that you've mined the information you sought out in this thread, perhaps you could take a moment to follow site rules and post an intro in the intro section?
> 
> ...


just did it sorry didn’t mean no harm I thought they just wanted a short intro in our bio. My fault!


----------



## Erik3521 (Nov 11, 2019)

Gents, does anyone have a POC for the 4th Recon poster that was posted at the beginning of this forum?  I could not locate a career planner for E Co for 4th Recon.  Rah


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2019)

Erik3521 said:


> Gents, does anyone have a POC for the 4th Recon poster that was posted at the beginning of this forum?  I could not locate a career planner for E Co for 4th Recon.  Rah


@Teufel


----------



## Teufel (Nov 12, 2019)

Did you try the number on this link? Company E, 4th Recon Bn.


----------



## Erik3521 (Nov 12, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Did you try the number on this link? Company E, 4th Recon Bn.


Yes, it seems to be a number that is the cell phone of a SACO or hazing prevention guy.  Hopefully I can join them as my current MOS and get to learn and train with some guys there.  The prior service recruiter said it is a 0 month contract since I’m prior service which is pretty cool.


----------



## Erik3521 (Nov 12, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Did you try the number on this link? Company E, 4th Recon Bn.


4th recon just called me back, apparently they are disbanding the Illinois unit and moving to California.  I might be better off at looking at the National Guard now since my legs are all tatted up and the Corps will think that’s unprofessional.  I believe even officers in the Army NG are allowed tattoos...


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik3521 said:


> 4th recon just called me back, apparently they are disbanding the Illinois unit and moving to California.  I might be better off at looking at the National Guard now since my legs are all tatted up and the Corps will think that’s unprofessional.  I believe even officers in the Army NG are allowed tattoos...



That will be state and case dependent.


----------

